# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Hamachi: Одноранговый узел недоступен через VPN

## malor

Сообщение:

*Не удалось настроить сетевой адаптер.
Одноранговый узел недоступен через VPN.*



_Hamachi 2.1.0.296 /Windows 7 SP1 64-bit_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

